# a red-hot poker



## seitt

Hi

Please, how can I say “a red-hot poker”? A poker is a long, thin piece of metal used to stir the coals in a fire.

Best

Simon


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hi seitt,

Poker is "_maşa_" in Turkish, but "red-hot poker" is a flower, isn't it?


----------



## Reverence

While the purpose of a _maşa_ is similar to that of a poker, they're not exactly the same thing. A maşa is essentially a big pair of tweezers and is operated as such. I'd suggest "kızgın demir" instead, especially if it's to be used metaphorically. In addition to iron itself, "demir" can also be used to name any metallic object that's used to poke or brand.


----------



## spiraxo

Hi,

If it is a fireplace, it is called _karıştırma çubuğu_.


----------



## ancalimon

We call it _gelberi_ or _ateş süngüsü_


----------



## spiraxo

Gelberi is a tool similar to rake. Süngü (Eng. bayonet) fits perfectly. They both are used to pull and stir the coals in a fire.

*BTS
süngü* 
_a._ 1. _ask._ Tüfek namlusunun... 3. Isıtma kazanında kömürün karıştırılmasını sağlayan demir çubuk. 
Güncel Türkçe Sözlük


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent. I meant it literally, but it's great to know about the flower too!


----------

